# Shadow has cancer in his chest



## Bigapple (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a retriever named shadow and he's had cancer in his chest not heart though for a few months and on top of that he is having bladder issues were I have to squeese his urine out. Bout a day ago he peed a bit of blood and he's getting lazy or just out of energy. But the problem is he won't show pain he won't moan or wimped so I can't tell if he's in pain and I don't know when I should put him down because in a week and a half I go to Ireland for 10 days and I don't want him to be depressed. He's lived pretty much rule free life cept potty trained he's hunted and killed deer quite a few and would drag them to me house and pull me outside then he'd kill coyotes when I went fishing not many coyotes but still did. And I found it cool to watch him. Should I put him down or let him be for a little longer. Yes I know is my decision just what you guys would think?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Is there no way you can cancel your trip? 

Prayers for Shadow.


----------



## Bigapple (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I've been trying for along time cause it's my Sis pops and ma and I. I've have been at it for weeks to give my ticket to someone else but she doesn't understand it's just a trip we live on a farm which is where I love andthat dog is probably the only thing I have ever cried about and he has done so much and this is another dog I've had to die with a type of cancer. Had 5-6 dogs I'm 16 now and each dog cept for one died of natural cause which was guy a Corgi. And it's not easy for me to let go a the best friend ive had that loves me enough to kill a number of deer and coyotes.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, this is a tough situation, I'm sorry for you 

What does your vet say about a prognosis, any idea how much time he has left with you?

Is there anyone you trust to take care of him? Will he respond well being away from you? Is there any chance you can find someone to come into your home to take care of him while you're away? Sometimes vets will do boarding, which can be quite helpful for dogs with medical issues.

But I'm concerned about him already being so sick and then the added stress of him being away from you. And also concerned how you will feel if he dies while you're in Ireland.

This is your decision, yes. What does your heart tell you? It's okay to let a very sick dog go before it's truly at death's door ... as others have said here, better a day early than a day late. And then you would be sure to be with him when he passes, that would be important for both of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BigAplle*

BigApple

*I am so very sorry for your sweet dog and for you.* I agree with what JoEllen Said (below). I've always made my decision as to when to put to sleep by the quality of the life they are having, and your dog is VERY ILL, and just because he doesn't cry or whimper does not mean he is not in pain. If you are going to go on the trip, I think the most loving and kindest thing to do would be to be with him as the vet euthanizes him. 




Jo Ellen said:


> Wow, this is a tough situation, I'm sorry for you
> 
> What does your vet say about a prognosis, any idea how much time he has left with you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigapple (Jul 21, 2011)

Well the dog has been with me for a number of months give or take but think I will let him go in the next few days he starting to not eat. This is why I hate goldens they become your wingman through everything then they get some disease and start to die on you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I understand your decision and I think you're being very compassionate.

Your golden had good times with you. Think about how much fun he had because he was yours, and for the time he was yours ... not about how much you will miss him when he's gone. Dogs tend not to outlive us because it's the kindest of remedies -- we understand death and separation, dogs don't. If he passes in your care, he will die a happy dog, you've done good :heartbeat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bigapple*

Bigapple

When my Golden, Smooch, stopped eating I knew it was a bad sign-she loved to eat.

You are doing the most loving and kind thing for your sweet Golden. What will be most important to him, if that YOU WILL BE WITH HIM.

Praying for you.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Bigapple, our beautiful buddies are silent sufferers. They never want to disappoint their humans, even when they were so sick that they could hardly walk. 

Pray for guidance, and go with what your heart tells you to do. You know he'd do anything in the world for you. He depends on you to make the right decision for him. 

You and Shadow are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Not eating with cancer is a sign it is time to let him go.
Godspeed dear Shadow.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Having lost two golden's to Cancer. Not eating is a sign that he might already be at the end. If he doesn't want to eat tomorrow, you will know for sure. My first Golden was when I was 15, she died when I was 28 years old. It's so hard to let them go. I will be sending prayers to you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bigapple*

Bigapple

Checking in on Shadow and you-he is in my prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Listen to your heart and love him enough to let Shadow go. He is counting on you to do what is best for him, and not eating is a message. Having been down this path recently myself, I know just exactly how hard it is to make the decision. You will hurt like hell-fire, but you will have the comfort of knowing he is not suffering.

Holding you and Shadow in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG I love how you refer to him as your wingman 
you have given Shadow your all and you will do what is best for him
hugs to both you and Shadow 
be brave when the time comes and remember all your happy memories 
post them here when you feel able we would all love to here them xx


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending prayers and thoughts as you and Shadow face this last journey.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

sending prayers your way and hoping you are well..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

Praying for Shadow and you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

Checking in on Shadow-we've been praying for him and you.


----------

